# Dll File Ws2-32 Dll Missing



## angelo.norli (Jul 8, 2002)

:It all started when I was advised to delete my Temp files,now I am missing an important file (ws2-32 dll) what 2 do ? reinstall windows 95?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Welcome To TSG.

No I don't think you will have to reinstall windows 95,, just hang on a bit and I will see if I can find it for you.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Got it,,,, just click the link at the bottom of this post and yoou will get to the page with your dll near the bottom of the web page...

download it to your desktop then move it to the c:\windows\system file and you should be set.

Please post back your result.

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/index.shtml


----------



## angelo.norli (Jul 8, 2002)

I took your advice Bandit and it has payed off.
you are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Your very welcome,,,,but a large part and I mean a Large part of any credit definitley goes to the people here at this site who have been patient enough to allow me to learn. Have a nice week


----------



## angelo.norli (Jul 8, 2002)

After completely losing (ws2.32.dll), I was fortunate enough to have the help of the Bandit 429, I managed to download the file and place it in the system files but have not yet managed to open it. ANY SUGGESTIONS? I DOWNLOADED winzip gears, disabled my D.A. P . Starting to stress.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Don't place the zipped file in your Windows\System folder.

Place it elsewhere, and unzip it _to_ the Windows\System folder.

Here are a couple of tutorials:

WinZip Tutorial
Using Winzip Tutorial


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I am very sorry I should have checked I did'nt realize I was telling you to download a zip file,,,also don't forget to check the dll properties,,,,right click it and click properties,,and the box at the bottom "archive" should be selected.


----------

